
Parisian Lives: Samuel Beckett, Simone de Beauvoir and Me – A Memoir - lermontov
https://www.drb.ie/essays/the-hhard-life
======
pivic
Nice to see this. The book came out just before Bair's death. I've reviewed it
here: [https://niklasblog.com/?p=23209](https://niklasblog.com/?p=23209). On
the other hand, I recommend Kate Kirkpatrick's 'Becoming Beauvoir' a lot:
[https://niklasblog.com/?p=24693](https://niklasblog.com/?p=24693)

~~~
dang
I read your Bair review and thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks! Between the OP and
yours, the quotes make her voice sound so engaging that I think I may actually
order the book. Also: everything Beckett is quoted as saying is mesmerizing.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
_' There is a sense on almost every page of Parisian Lives of the biographer
settling scores and airing long-suppressed grievances. [...] . It’s a pity
that the generosity and kindness of Seamus and Marie Heaney and others towards
her is described only in passing.'_

Instances of this remind me of the "Brother, I set her down on the other side
of the river, why are you still carrying her?" koan (e.g.
[https://www.kindspring.org/story/view.php?sid=63753](https://www.kindspring.org/story/view.php?sid=63753)
)

